# Anyone else feel lump/knot type bumps on stomach?



## SisterRose

Today, I've noticed every now and again a slight pain on the right hand side of my bump that kind of feels like a bruise, or just a bit sore. When I push on that area it feels like a little knot/lump or bump on the inside of my stomach. I felt around a bit and it kind of feels "bumpy" in other places too but not sore. I don't know why this particular spot is hurting every now and again though? Anyone else? I don't know whether I should be concerned or not :wacko:


----------



## beagleowner

SisterRose said:


> Today, I've noticed every now and again a slight pain on the right hand side of my bump that kind of feels like a bruise, or just a bit sore. When I push on that area it feels like a little knot/lump or bump on the inside of my stomach. I felt around a bit and it kind of feels "bumpy" in other places too but not sore. I don't know why this particular spot is hurting every now and again though? Anyone else? I don't know whether I should be concerned or not :wacko:

Are you sure it's not just the baby?


----------



## roomaloo

Gross as it sounds I think it might be fat cells


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I have this, but they don't hurt. I attributed it to being fat cells or something. Have always meant to ask dr. But forget.


----------



## SisterRose

roomaloo said:


> Gross as it sounds I think it might be fat cells

Oh wow, I've never heard or thought of this! perhaps that's it :shrug:


----------



## SisterRose

I was wondering if maybe it was the baby but it just feels like a round lump/knot inside my stomach area that feels a bit tender. No idea why some times it feels sore. It's like a little shooting pain every now and again but doesn't last long


----------



## beagleowner

SisterRose said:


> I was wondering if maybe it was the baby but it just feels like a round lump/knot inside my stomach area that feels a bit tender. No idea why some times it feels sore. It's like a little shooting pain every now and again but doesn't last long

Hmm with other ladies weighing in suggesting fat cells I'm wondering if I'm not understanding what you're describing. Sometimes I feel a lump in my stomach but it moves around to different places at different times, and when it feels tender, it's because the baby is stretching my skin. Seems you're talking about more like a subtle little thickening of the skin that stays in one place all the time?


----------



## SisterRose

Beagleowner - Yep, it's just a thick lump/knot bit on my stomach and doesn't move around. When baby is moving, I can see her roll across my stomach and see like a wide/broad bump move over or around


----------



## ttc2yrs

hey, i have that and its my babys little feet ! it feels like a knot that you get on your back ! when i touch it, it shoots back in lol guess hes tiggleish ! xx


----------



## beagleowner

SisterRose said:


> Beagleowner - Yep, it's just a thick lump/knot bit on my stomach and doesn't move around. When baby is moving, I can see her roll across my stomach and see like a wide/broad bump move over or around

Ah, gotcha. Interesting! Not sure!


----------

